# Jesus on a Pizza?



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 2, 2011)

The Heidelcast comes out of hiatus to discuss the alleged Melbourne manifestation and what is says to Reformed Christians about the 2nd commandment. More resources here


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 5, 2011)

VG.

We're told in Scripture



> You shall not make for yourself a carved image, or any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.You shall not bow down to them or serve them, for I the LORD your God am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers on the children to the third and the fourth generation of those who hate me, (Ex 20:4-5, ESV)





> You shall have no other gods before me. (Ex 20:3)





> So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created him; male and female he created them.(Genesis 1:27)



Man was created in God's image but was unsuitable for being worshipped, or for worshipping God through, because although Man is made in God's image, he is not God.

Then Man fell, and although He retained the image of God, He no longer showed it forth perfectly.



> He is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power. After making purification for sins, he sat down at the right hand of the Majesty on high, (Heb 1:3)



Christ is most suitable for worship being both God and the Image of God incanate in the earthly image i.e. Man, and that perfectly,i.e. without sin to mar the image. So God's perfect plan to reveal Himself comes together.

Why should we not make images of Christ when God is imaged forth in Him as the perfect Man? Because any image will be an image of God's Image and come between us and God's Image.

God wants us to see Christ, His Image, unmediated in the Scriptures and the sacraments.

It is also true that we do not know what Christ looked like - apart from that He had/has beard (Isaiah 50:6) and that His hair wasn't excessively long (I Cor 11:14) - , but even if we did, God wouldn't want pictures of Him on our walls or in our Churches. 

These accurate images would come between us and the Image of God Himself revealed to us by the Spirit in the sacraments and the Word.

By the way, what's the rationale behind the fact that so many pictures of Jesus show Him with long hair?


----------

